

Ask HN: Any service to draw human body illustrations? - planetjones

I want an online service where I can draw illustrations of a person in a variety of poses ie. doing certain exercises. It shouldn't be anything elaborate e.g. Stick men or simple anonymous humans. I don't need to animate them but doing so would be a useful feature. 
I want to be able to publish on the web so png or gif export would be needed. Thanks.
======
keywonc
Not something you can draw yourself, but there are high quality vector
packages of human figures in various poses you can buy.

My favorite is this <http://www.neubauladen.com/product/1231> and you can buy
entire colleciton of humans and objects at less than $60
[http://www.neubauladen.com/catalogue/NB-
Digital/2/Neubau%20W...](http://www.neubauladen.com/catalogue/NB-
Digital/2/Neubau%20Welt/13)

(I have no affiliation to these guys :)

------
LarryMade2
I've used Second Life to do such. Though there are more direct options like
poser.

Hers an example of using an avatar with some purchased poses (layout and image
effects were added with comic life): <http://larrymade.com/samples/tech-
noir.png>

Warning- SL is kinda fun, you might get lost in it for a while before seeing
productivity.

------
jstanley
I don't know of one, but it sounds like it could be useful for those of us
with no artistic talents.

You could have a sort of "click and drag" interface to reposition the limbs
arbitrarily, and possibly either another mode, or a set of input boxes,
allowing you to change properties of the limbs (e.g. muscle width, muscle
length, limb length).

I too would be interested if anyone knows of such a thing.

------
helen842000
I've had a similar issue when needing images of poses for photography guides.
A couple of times I've looked through stock images until I've seen the type of
image/style of sketch I've liked then contacted the designer directly to
produce a range.

If you only need very basic stick men style images, use Pivot Stickfigure
animator.

